
Picking the best JavaScript engine for your Node app’s performance - ecares
https://blog.sqreen.io/javascript-engine-performance/
======
ecares
Hey, so with the release of Node.js 8 and the upcoming release of Node.js
8-ChakraCore based, I wondered how they compete in term of perf.

I ran a small benchmark based on a few codes patterns (most of them been known
as tricky for V8) and got these results.

What do you think? Does it miss something? Would you use another method?

~~~
uwu
i was expecting benchmarks of actual code, not just known performance killers

it'd probably be more representative of overall performance that way

if you select and use an engine here based on how fast it can leak arguments
objects or some other weird case, you won't know if it's actually faster at
running real code

and anyway i don't think choosing an engine is that important when they're all
fairly decent, and if you want speed you should be optimizing your program's
logic instead of only relying of how well the engine runs it

~~~
ecares
Thanks for your comment. I used this list also because I wanted to see how
different versions of V8 would handle these historical perf killers.

Would you like to PR the main repo with some other tests? It is not contibutor
friendly atm but just add a test file in here
[https://github.com/sqreen/node_engine_bench/tree/master/test...](https://github.com/sqreen/node_engine_bench/tree/master/tests)
;)

